# دروس تعليم ساب Sap2000 للدكتور عاطف عراقي



## boulder_2006 (28 أبريل 2008)

إخواني و أخواتي المهندسين

أقدم لكم دروس صوت وصورة للدكتور عاطف عراقي وهي دروس ممتازة

وأتمنى لكم الإستفادة إن شاء الله تعالى

ولتبدأ بإسم الله





الدرس الأول

حمل من هنا





الدرس الثاني

حمل من هنا





الدرس الثالث

حمل من هنا





الدرس الرابع

حمل من هنا





الدرس الخامس

حمل من هنا





الدرس السادس

حمل من هنا





الدرس السابع

حمل من هنا





الدرس الثامن

حمل من هنا



​


----------



## boulder_2006 (28 أبريل 2008)

الدرس التاسع

حمل من هنا





الدرس العاشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس الحادي عشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس الثاني عشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس الثالث عشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس الرابع عشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس الخامس عشر

حمل من هنا





الدرس السادس عشر والأخير

حمل من هنا







​


----------



## boulder_2006 (28 أبريل 2008)

مثال تصميم مستودع ( جراج ) للدكتور عاطف عراقي

حمل من هنا





 مثال تحليل وتصميم المباني المرتفعة

الدرس الأول

الدرس الثاني

الدرس الثالث

الدرس الرابع

الدرس الخامس

الدرس السادس

الدرس السابع

الدرس الثامن والأخير











​


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (30 أبريل 2008)

ؤفقك الله لكل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس المتمكن (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (4 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
الشرح جميل و بسيط و مفيد 0000 بالمناسبة لم أتمكن من تحميل الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة000
ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن الرابط لهذا الملف غير موجود 000:11:


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (4 يونيو 2008)

استفسار ؟؟؟
هل يوجد للدكتورعاطف العراقي اعمال مشابهة لبرامج اخري ؟ في حال وجودها ماهي؟ وهل هي متاحة هنا في الموقع؟ 
و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## hoiyemen (8 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع  سعتة التحميلية صفر (مثال تحليل وتصميم المباني المرتفعة)
ارجوا من الاخوان اعادة رفعة مرة آخرىجزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## حسان2 (8 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم
يبدو أن الملف السادس من المجموعة الأولى لم يعد موجودا في الرابط, يرجى تجديده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## lion2008 (9 يونيو 2008)

الملف السادس من المجموعة الأولى لم يعد موجودا في الرابط.
يرجى تجديده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## lion2008 (9 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة.
ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن الرابط لهذا الملف غير موجود.
يرجى تجديده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hoiyemen (9 يونيو 2008)

hoiyemen قال:


> الدرس السابع سعتة التحميلية صفر (مثال تحليل وتصميم المباني المرتفعة)
> 
> 
> ارجوا من الاخوان اعادة رفعة مرة آخرىجزاكم الله كل الخير​


 
الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة.
ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن الرابط لهذا الملف غير موجود.
يرجى تجديده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فارسشريف (17 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة حد يحملنا الدرس السادس ارجوكو دة مهم


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ العزيز
يوجد لدي الدرس السادس الذي تبحث عنه وقمت برفعه علي الرابط الاتي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/51723480/5cd6947/6_online.html 
ارجو من لديه الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة يرفعه و شكرا


----------



## مهندس مدني صغير (20 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا بشمهندسين


----------



## mohamed handassa (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed handassa (21 يونيو 2008)

hoiyemen قال:


> الدرس السابع  سعتة التحميلية صفر (مثال تحليل وتصميم المباني المرتفعة)
> ارجوا من الاخوان اعادة رفعة مرة آخرىجزاكم الله كل الخير​



و أنا أيضا ارجوا من الاخوان اعادة رفعة مرة آخرىجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (21 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة


----------



## hoiyemen (21 يونيو 2008)

mohammad Ata قال:


> الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة


 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed handassa (21 يونيو 2008)

mohammad Ata قال:


> الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة



جزاك الله ألف ألف خير يا أخ محمد.


----------



## شمس الدين سوق أهرس (22 يونيو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للاستاذ عاطف العراقي*

أشكرك وجزاك الله كل الخير والجزاء وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة أخوك شمس الدين من الجزائر طالب في الهندسة المدنية سنة الخامس ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس مدني صغير (22 يونيو 2008)

MOHAMMAD ATA قال:


> الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة



thank u ,thank u ,thank u , thank u, thank u


----------



## م ييوسف (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين جدددا بس عاوز الدرس السابع لزعل منكم بسرعة


----------



## م ييوسف (27 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع يااخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوان


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (27 يونيو 2008)

الدرس السابع وكل الدروس من الاول الي الاخير
اضغط علي الدرس المطلوب

الدرس الاول 
الدرس الثاني
الدرس الثالث
الدرس الرابع
الدرس الخامس
الدرس السادس
الدرس السابع
الدرس الثامن 


الباقي بعدين ان شاء الله


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (27 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم شكراٌ جزيلاٌ ويجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (28 يونيو 2008)

*دروس الساب 2000*

دروس تعليم الساب 2000 للدكتور عاطف العراقي

مع تكرار الشكوي من عدم صلاحية الروابط لبعض الملفات لدروس الساب 2000 رأيت أن أساهم بوضع كافة الدروس علي روابط اعتقد انها الافضل من حيث امكانية التحميل في اي وقت بدون انتظار او تعقيدات0 اتمني ان تنال رضاكم0 شكرا للمشرفين علي المنتدي0 وتحية مع دعاء بالخير لمؤلف الدروس0


الــــــــــــــدرس الاول 
الدرس الثـــــــــــــاني
الدرس الثـــــــــــــالث
الدرس الـــــــــــــرابع
الدرس الخــــــــــامس
الدرس الســــــــــادس
الدرس الســــــــــــابع
الدرس الثـــــــــــــامن 

*******************

الدرس التاســـــــــــع
الدرس العاشـــــــــــر
الدرس الحـادي عشر
الدرس الثـــاني عشر
الدرس الثــالث عشر
الدرس الـــرابع عشر
الدرس الخامس عشر
الدرس السادس عشر

************
درس الكـــــــــــــراج

************
المباني المرتفعة


الدرس 1
الدرس 2
الدرس 3
الدرس 4
الدرس 5
الدرس 6
الدرس 7
الدرس 8


----------



## محمدشكر (22 يوليو 2008)

اريد نسخة من البرنامج نفسه المشروح تكون كاملة ومظبوطة جزاكم الله خير يا اخواني وبالله عليكم بسرعه لاحسن اخوكم مزنوق ال***** بتاعي hand_soft2004***********


----------



## ehab_lovegypt (25 يوليو 2008)

متشكرين جدا


----------



## مهندسة رضى (23 أغسطس 2008)

_جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا.........._
​


----------



## مش لاقي (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا. ولكن الدرس السابع فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين.


----------



## sherifnet (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng_M1986 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر ع مجهودك


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الامانه التي اوصلتها لتعم الفائده واتمنى ان يكون الجميع مهتمين بنشر العلم وليس اكنازه لان زكاة العلم انفاقها ولكم جزيل الشكر وخاصه الاستاذ الكريم عاطف عراقي ووفقه الله لكل خير وزاده من العلم وبركاته


----------



## حبوكا (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لف شكر على المجهود ده


----------



## المهندس اليمني (5 نوفمبر 2008)

انت فعلا رائع جدا


----------



## انس870 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## حامد سمير حامد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجارى الرفع بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام الكبير (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## مائسة احمدمحمد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد الدروس جميلة واستفدنا منها وشكرا جزيلا بس يريت الدرس السابع من المبانى المرتفعة تعيدو تحميلة لانة مش موجود وشكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لكم جميعا والف شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## amdghr (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الله الله عليك يا باشمهندس و على زوقك .. إمضي و نحن من ورائك


----------



## مهندسة مدنية (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## ياسمينايا (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## engneering20 (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله في علمك وزادك وجزاك في ما علمت الف شكر


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (28 أبريل 2009)

baraka allah fik lecon7is not fond....


----------



## fozz (1 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير.........................


----------



## م . ام حمدان (2 مايو 2009)

أخواني ... الموقع الذي تم تحميل الدروس كلها عليه محجوب عندنا .. ارجو تكرم أحدكم برفعها و لو الجزء الأول من الدروس على موقع آخر ... وبلاها الأبنية المرتفعة خلينا في الأبنية العادية و لكم مني الدعاء مقدما ...


----------



## tygo_m2 (8 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء كل من الدكتور عاطف وكاتب الموضوع ومن اعاد رفع الدروس


----------



## عيادن (26 مايو 2009)

لك الشكر وفقك الله ونحن في انتظار المزيد مما اعطاكم له الله من علم يفيد البشرية جمعا والامة العربية خاصة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا--وبارك الله فيكم
*


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (24 يونيو 2009)

الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة.
ظهرت رسالة تفيد بأن الرابط لهذا الملف غير موجود.

وجزاك الله كل خير عن المجهود الرائع الذى قمت به لأفادة الجميع

وانفع الناس انفعهم للناس

الى الأمام دائما وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## essam awad11 (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
[QUO




TE][/QUOTE]


----------



## فاجومى (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abu 7assan (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الك على هالمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## alber 2010 (2 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## عربي فقط (2 يناير 2010)

تحياني
بعد نحميل الملف الاول ظهر انه غير صالح ارحو الافادة بالسبب و النعديل و شكرا
الرسالة المرفقة ظهرت عند فك الضغط
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]! D:\Documents and Settings\apple\My Documents\Downloads\1.rar: CRC failed in 1.exe. The file is corrupt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]! D:\Documents and Settings\apple\My Documents\Downloads\1.rar: Unexpected end of archive[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]! Cannot execute "C:\DOCUME~1\apple\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX14.937\1.exe"[/FONT]


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (9 فبراير 2010)

ليه ياجماعه عندما اقوم بتشغييل الدروس بتهنج الجهاز بيبقي بطئ جدا


----------



## غيث عبدوني (27 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (1 مارس 2010)

دمت لنا فخرا وعزا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (9 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله والف الف شكر


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (16 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع يستحق شكر الدكتور عاطف على الدروس الرائعة وفقه الله لكل خير


----------



## smartsway (16 أبريل 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي


----------



## عبد المعبود (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed elsharkawy (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## abbood2 (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يرجى تحميل الدرس السادس من المجموعة الاولى مع جزيل الشكر سلفا.


----------



## MOHAMMAD ATA (29 مايو 2010)

لكل الاخوة الذين يواجهون اي مشكلة بخصوص هذا الموضوع الذهاب الي الصفحة رقم 3 ومحاولة الرفع من الروابط الموجودة هناك
المشاركة رقم27 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t88758-3.html

تحياتي لللجميع


----------



## ISLAM ADEL (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه حلقات قيمه انا اتعلمت منها الساب وما اخدتش دورات فيه شكرا جزيلا للدكتور عاطف وجزاه الله عنا خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الدروس نرجو دوام المواصلة و رفدنا بكل انتاجات الدكتور عاطف العراقي و نسأل الله ان يوفقك الى كل خير


----------



## sidi abdou (12 يوليو 2010)

الملف السابع من الجموعة الثانية لم يعد يعمل ةفمن فضلك اخي راجعه
و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## myada1 (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
دروس رائعة


----------



## myada1 (13 يوليو 2010)

رابط الدرس السابع من مثال تحليل وتصميم المباني المرتفعة غير موجود


----------



## Madjid.B (25 أغسطس 2010)

جازاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ||refoo|| (1 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر على الموضوع بجد مجهود رائع جدا ياجماعه


----------



## hawkar1 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## nael aljuboory (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااا جزيلااااااااااا

بارك الله فيك .........*​


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيراااااا


----------



## emad_ali (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا العزيز على هذا الشرح الوافي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انت ووالديك


----------



## rahmani mohammed (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم لتنبيه اخواني مرة اخى 
الدرس السابع من المباني المرتفعة​*​


----------



## إسلام محمد محمد مح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا (رابط الدرس السادس من المجموعة ألأولي به مشكلة)


----------



## jak88 (22 يونيو 2011)

Thanx sir


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (13 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## boulder_2006 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على ردودكم الطيبة وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## CEMohammad (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.
الدرس السادس غير موجود , ارجو منك اعادة تحميلة.


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Eng.ahmedsalah (4 فبراير 2012)

او سمحت يا بشمهندسين حد يرفع الموضوع داا على روابط ميديا فير 
لان النت عندى بطى ومواقع دى تقيلة 

يااريت الرفع حتى تتم الافادة للجميع 
ومشكورين


----------



## mustafa20099 (9 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزاك خيرا ​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 يونيو 2013)

دروس تعليم sap2000 لل د/ عاطف العراقي
الدروس من بدايتها و حتى تصميم الجراج مرورا بالمباني المرتفعة
حجم الملف المضغوط فهو 193 m.b

LEARN SAP2000 - Download - 4shared


----------



## eng/rady (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

